# Anyone have a home alarm system + cat?



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi all,
I am installing a home alarm system and the technicians are recommending those animal friendly motion sensors. I am told that they are tolerant to house pets up to 40 pounds. However, in speaking to a few other people, some have told me that these things don't work well with cats because of their jumping-around'ness etc...

I wish I could hear from cat owners who have experience with these things.

Anyone?


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

I have a security system. I believe the animal friendly sensor and the regular sensor are identical except the change a jumper on the PC board of the sensor to change its sensitivity.

As far as how they work with cats Ive only had one problem. We had a sensor in the dinning room and the cats would set that off occasionally because they would play on top of the dinning room table and that was high enough and close enough to the sensor to trip it. I had the sensor moved to a different spot and haven't had a problem since. 

I have two Bengal cats who are 2 years old. I dont know if your familiar with the breed but the are very hyper kitties. They run and chase each other all over the place. 

So you might have a few problems at the beginning but once you find the right spots for the sensors and still get proper coverage you should be all set. HTH


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

I used to work for a fairly large home security system company (in the response center) and I can tell you, while it's not 100% it will help cut down on false alarms. 

I advise you to see what your company's response protocol is. Most companies will call your home then dispatch Police or guards (depending on what you have and what your city's bylaws are). Then they will call the home again, if no contact, they call your contact list. If Police do respond there will likely be a false alarm fine (I have seen as little as $35 and as high as $250). 

Therefore I recomend you either get guard service or have them call you first to see what you want to do. I am not going to make any recomendations, but I know _some_ people will have the company call them first on any motions and if there is a breach of perimiter act as normal.

If you have any questions an alarm responder might answer, feel free to PM me or leave them here.

-Darci


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

What is your experience with the so-called pet friendly motion sensors?
Do they work? The ads all mention weight which sounds like a done deal, but I've read that a cat jumping up on a table will trigger the alarm...in which case weight has nothing to do with it.







lild said:


> I used to work for a fairly large home security system company (in the response center) and I can tell you, while it's not 100% it will help cut down on false alarms.
> 
> I advise you to see what your company's response protocol is. Most companies will call your home then dispatch Police or guards (depending on what you have and what your city's bylaws are). Then they will call the home again, if no contact, they call your contact list. If Police do respond there will likely be a false alarm fine (I have seen as little as $35 and as high as $250).
> 
> ...


----------



## lild (Jul 11, 2005)

The pet friendly sensors are adjusted according to your animal's weight, but they are infrared, so it's kinda like if your cat jumps up close to it, it is seeing a 600 pound entity not a 12 pound cat. The company I worked at would adjust them free of charge for the first while, until it seemed like it was under control. I think like 2 or three months, I would recomend asking your company what their policy is, because the fee to send out a truck plus the hourly rate can get quite expensive. You will want to have them installed away from anything your cat would jump up to or on (like curtains, bookcases, shelving etc). I would recomend getting down on all fours and looking around, try to see what your cat sees and might think is fun. And watch your cat.. see where s/he likes to party!


----------

